# When God Interrupts Your Life



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 21, 2010)

This past weekend I was really wanting to get back to church. Haven't been able to go since th accident on 10/30.
Well it didn't work out because the van rental place was closed on the weekend. I was feeling down, and a little sorry for myself, but once again God had His plan in place. My wife and I decided to watch the message from First Baptist Orlando from Pastor David Uth. He spoke on "When God Interrupts Your Life." Exactly the sermon I needed to hear!! 
He preached about Joseph from the book of Mathew. How something that appeared awful and devestating to Joseph at first became the most wonderful event the world has ever seen!!
Isn't our God amazing!! Despite of me, He still put me exactly where I needed to be and once again helped me have the opportunity to grow in my faith.
Praise you Father! You are truly the King of Kings!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re:*

Just wanted to add a big ole giant AMEN to your post.  He is so wonderful!


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 21, 2010)

You're so right.
Isn't it amazing how we can feel a little upset with God for allowing a particular thing to happen to us.......... Then two months later we find ourselves on our knees thanking God for the challenge and they growth He brought our way?

Thank you so much for the lesson this morning.  
I think I needed it.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Amen


----------



## christianhunter (Dec 21, 2010)

Brother,you do have so much to be thankful for.I have had many pity parties.Each time THE LORD has sent someone or something my way,at just the right time.Yesterday and today you have been an Inspiration to me.I pray now,That THE LORD JESUS give you strength and courage through this painful time.AMEN!


----------

